# best all in one printer,scanner,copier,fax!!



## frunzy (7 Feb 2009)

Hi all,
just looking for the best one around, it doesn't have to be super duper, just want one that will print colour and does the job and the inks aren't too expensive,any receommendations??
Thanks


----------



## Caveat (7 Feb 2009)

I think it will be difficult to find one that doesn't require relatively expensive inks - it's pretty much the nature of these things.

We have an _Epson Stylus RX250_ (or something very close to that anyway) and it's fine for us - the inks _seem_ to last a bit longer than previous printers we've had but I suppose it could be just my imagination (or stinginess)


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 Feb 2009)

No idea. I bought a couple of Samsung all in ones and people seemed happy with them. I have a Dell/Lexmark unit which I rarely use, but its savages the ink. I'd say a laser might be more economical than an inkjet.


----------



## JoeB (7 Feb 2009)

A wireless Lexmark from Tesco, 40 Euro. Half price, down from 80.

I just bought a colour A3 inkjet from Dabs, Brother make, wireless, with A3 scanner, fax, copy etc.. small screen, two paper trays, high yield inks supplied with it, seems very good, about 260 or so.


----------



## theengineer (7 Feb 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> A wireless Lexmark from Tesco, 40 Euro. Half price, down from 80.
> 
> .


 
You may find inks for lexmarks expensive. Some lexmark ink cartridges can not be refilled, and work out very expensive. And cant take generic ones.


HP seem to be good, I have a 2100 and 2200 series, cost about €40 each, the ink cartridge can be refilled by myself, ink purchased from JK ink supplier in UK ( online shop). I also have a lexmark, which i would not buy again, because of the problem refilling them, I would buy HP again.

All photocopy, scan, and print.


----------



## adder1 (7 Feb 2009)

frunzy said:


> Hi all,
> just looking for the best one around, it doesn't have to be super duper, just want one that will print colour and does the job and the inks aren't too expensive,any receommendations??
> Thanks



I have an epson rx620 photo which produces good photos but inks are expensive at 69.95 per 6 pack  they say you should only use original inks with the manufacturers paper stocks to get the longest possible life from your prints also many makers will not fix a printer under warranty if you use third party inks


----------



## Dearg Doom (9 Feb 2009)

I'd recommend the Canon MP600 series. The slightly older and cheaper [broken link removed] rates better in some tests than the newer [broken link removed] so get the 620 if you can and failing that the 630.


----------



## Greeny (9 Feb 2009)

I would recommend the Canon Pixma MP980. A bit on the expensive side but it has an incredible spec.

[broken link removed]


----------



## CCOVICH (9 Feb 2009)

I am happy with the HP all-in-one model we have-it is wireless as well which is pretty handy.


----------



## frunzy (10 Feb 2009)

Thanks for all the advise.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Feb 2009)

I'm all for HP, would never buy a different brand. For the past maybe 10 years all I've ever had is a HP.


----------

